# VDU+VEE vs XEF+XEC



## mikeyrofl (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi, looking for advice if there's any difference on which pairing is better? 

VDU+VEE vs XEF+XEC

Thank you


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

There is no reason to pick VDU over the newer (and better) VIU.

I am personally using VIU+VEE. Vanguard all the way !

More info here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFi...question_about_the_new_etf_from_vanguard_viu/
https://www.pwlcapital.com/en/Advis...-Bender-Diversification-of-iShares-ETFs-vs-Va


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I was going to say the same. VIU+VEE here as well

I lean to Vanguard ETFs even if others tend to slightly undercut their already rock bottom fees. Really they both cost about the same but I prefer Vanguards reputation 

Vanguard is investor owned and has a long track record of putting investor interests first which is not necessarily always the case with others


----------



## Blisken (Jan 30, 2018)

I am using VDU + VEE.

VDU vs VIU. VDU has 7.8% exposure to Canadian equities. For some portfolios this can create overlap while others it fills a void.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I follow this model portfolio

http://www.canadianportfoliomanagerblog.com/model-etf-portfolios/

(select your desired account under "step 2")

He chooses XEC / XEF

He talks about there being some foreign tax within TFSA that is not recoverable, and iShares holds the stocks differently and are a better choice.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Never saw that site before. I like the layout

Also found his reasoning for XEC+XEF vs VIU+VEE. Sounds like basically he isn't switching to the latest and greatest for the sake of slight advantage that may not be permanent. I don't disagree, I wouldn't switch for such small changes either, that is actually exactly how I see most iShares (newer, younger, slight edge, not worth switching to as they could just change again anyways)

I lean to Vanguard stability but they're about the same. Competition is good.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Butters said:


> He talks about there being some foreign tax within TFSA that is not recoverable, and iShares holds the stocks differently and are a better choice.


Missed that, link? I wouldn't hold foreign in TFSA myself but curious if it's an option


----------

